# haynaldianum



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2015)

Paph. haynaldianum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. haynaldianum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. haynaldianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2015)

well grown and very well photographed


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice flower and very healthy plant. Excellent photo.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2015)

2 spikes. Cool.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 25, 2015)

Haynaldianum is one of the most vibrant slippers... and this one is very nice!


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2015)

holy moly!! what sib cross is it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2015)

Very very nice!


----------



## John M (Mar 25, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## troy (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, beautiful!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy moly Batman, a flock of five! Now this is impressive.


----------



## Stone (Mar 25, 2015)

Beautilful plant.


----------



## emydura (Mar 26, 2015)

That is wonderful clone. The colour is incredible, excellent flower count, two spikes, beautiful plant. This species doesn't get much better.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Flowers are 6" across.



Justin said:


> holy moly!! what sib cross is it?



Jackie x OI


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Thanks everyone! Flowers are 6" across.
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie x OI



i though it looked familiar. I belive this cross got an AQ? 

i just potted up my Orchid Inn haynaldianum flask (i think it is 'High Color' x 'Ron') up into 4" pots. i will have to post a pic.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful and well grown!


----------



## annab (Mar 26, 2015)

as always ,high quality level ,plant ,flower and shot.
Anna


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful...


----------



## theshatterings (Mar 26, 2015)

Very impressive! Love it


----------



## mSummers (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 29, 2015)

Excellent ! Love it


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 31, 2015)

Spectacular :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Eddie (Mar 31, 2015)

a beautiful one, and with so many flowers on the spike


----------



## Trithor (Apr 2, 2015)

Most impressive, well grown, flowered and photographed. Good clone too!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Holy moly Batman, a flock of five! Now this is impressive.



That is exceptional.:clap:

What is the plant span?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 7, 2015)

Rick said:


> That is exceptional.:clap:
> 
> What is the plant span?



20+ inches


----------

